# Looking for a gaming group



## David Baruch (Jun 25, 2017)

I am looking for a d and d group to join near wappingers falls


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 25, 2017)

David Baruch said:


> I am looking for a d and d group to join near wappingers falls



What state? Check out your local FLGS, too. In the meantime,  try Roll20 or Fantasy Grounds,  or even PBP here on ENWorld.

Sent from my SM-G900P using EN World mobile app


----------

